# weight distribution hitch



## nfranger (May 18, 2010)

I have an 2010 Ford F-150. It has a towing Cap of 9600 lbs. I'm looking at buying a travel trailer and have two in mind. One weights about 7400lbs and the other 8800 lbs. My question is what one is better to get. Those are dry weights. Thanks in advance. This is my first trailer so yes I am a noobie.lol


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

All you've given us is dry weights, so I would have to say the 7400 lb. one. The other only leaves you 800 pounds - once you add propane, water, cargo, passengers, etc., you are pushing it.


----------



## nfranger (May 18, 2010)

15500 with weight distribution.. does that may any difference to your hauling capacity?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

You better look closely - your hitch might say it can handle that amount of weight with weight distributing, but you still need to look at what the truck is capable of.


----------

